# Sigelei Fuchai 213 Max Wattage



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

Hey Vapers,

I'm looking to buy the Sigelei Fuchai 213 but I'm a bit confused around the Max Wattage.

According to the product description, the maximum is 213W but can only two batteries really push out this much power?


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/16)

Tests show that output is approx 155W
See links below:

.





.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/16)

I find mine to be a really great device. Unless you actually need all those watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/9/16)

the real question should be, what is the most wattage i will use while vaping all day. if you say that you vape @ 213W the whole day, then i will take my hat off to you. even 150w the whole day is impressive.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I find mine to be a really great device. Unless you actually need all those watts.



Definitely won't need that many watts but just wanted to be certain

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

PeterHarris said:


> the real question should be, what is the most wattage i will use while vaping all day. if you say that you vape @ 213W the whole day, then i will take my hat off to you. even 150w the whole day is impressive.



Besides the fact that I don't have lungs of steel, I also can't afford to go through so much juice at 213W.

Will be getting the Fuchai and hopefully won't be disappointed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (19/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Besides the fact that I don't have lungs of steel, I also can't afford to go through so much juice at 213W.
> 
> Will be getting the Fuchai and hopefully won't be disappointed


trust me this is an awesome device, after i got mine, 2 of my friends also got one, and they love it.... you wont be disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/9/16)

To answer your question, yes two batteries - depending on their rating- can put out 215 watts, but not for that long. This mod however cannot.


----------



## PeterHarris (19/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/9/16)

@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) the Fuchai also only puts out around 150 - 155W max.

As stated above though, 2x 18650 batteries can push out over 200W though.


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/16)

@SAVaper and @PeterHarris
Does the Fuchia 213 actually do temp control ???
There's been so many different statements regarding that.
.


----------



## PeterHarris (19/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @SAVaper and @PeterHarris
> Does the Fuchia 213 actually do temp control ???
> There's been so many different statements regarding that.
> .


yes, but i only use power mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

How would you effectively use the pre-heat functionality?


----------



## PeterHarris (19/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> How would you effectively use the pre-heat functionality?


i set mine to pre-fire @ 30w for 0.6sec, then it reverts to my general wattage @ 20W, so it just gets me there faster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

PeterHarris said:


> i set mine to pre-fire @ 30w for 0.6sec, then it reverts to my general wattage @ 20W, so it just gets me there faster



Does this reduce ramp up time?


----------



## Yagya (19/9/16)

the preheat function is good for claptons and bigger builds as it instantly boost your set wattage.
no more blowing into the rda/rta to warm up coils before taking that perfect hit.


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @SAVaper and @PeterHarris
> Does the Fuchia 213 actually do temp control ???
> There's been so many different statements regarding that.
> .



Yes it does.
I find with mine that I have to remove the tank, press fire button to get "check atomizer"
Then put tank on with new coil.
Then press both - and + to "check resistance" and then I set the desired temp. I also set my pre-heat to 100w for 0.1 seconds.
I must say that the temp on the Fuchai seem to be higher for the same vape compared to my Kbox 120 but I am not worried about that. I set it to where I like it and find that I change it to different values during the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

Yagya said:


> the preheat function is good for claptons and bigger builds as it instantly boost your set wattage.
> no more blowing into the rda/rta to warm up coils before taking that perfect hit.



That makes me feel happy inside


----------



## Charel van Biljon (19/9/16)

I was also doubtful of the Fuchai 213, but I bought one anyway. All I can say is I am super happy with mine.
I use it in both temp and power mode and works great.
The preheat function is great for the bigger builds to reduce the ramp up time.
The highest I go on my Fuchai is 120w, but daily on between 65 and 105, depending on what atty I'm running that day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

